# Finding the breaking point (with Vittoria Tires)



## Kurt_Schneider (Dec 21, 2018)

Nice write up of the event. (Pretty happy that year wasn't my first attempt at the Land Run. That'll be 2019.) Are you able to be more specific about why they recommended the change to the Dry tire, given the weather conditions would have suggested staying with the Wet tire that was already mounted? Thank you.


----------

